# AMT question



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

I have the chance get a AMT hardballer for $400. It looks to be in really good condition, but I don't know much about AMT or their reliability so have any of you owned or shot one? What did you think of it? Should I jump on it or just pass? I'd love to have a 1911 and this is my best shot at being able to afford such for awhile, but don't want to waste my time buying something I might regret.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The old AMT Hardballers were good guns, dang near equal of the Colts of the time, except they were only offered in stainless.

And, if memory serves me correctly, many parts were interchangable, so it could be slicked up to match a Gold Cup Colt. A friend of mine, up in Ohio, took many groundhog with his.

At $400, sound like a good deal to me. And, being of the M1911 pattern, any problems are easily user-fixable.

Bob Wright


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> The old AMT Hardballers were good guns, dang near equal of the Colts of the time, except they were only offered in stainless.
> 
> And, if memory serves me correctly, many parts were interchangable, so it could be slicked up to match a Gold Cup Colt. A friend of mine, up in Ohio, took many groundhog with his.
> 
> ...


[/I]

I agree - ]'ve never had the Hardballer but do have the Longslide version - basically the same. The frame is government model size and even the recoil spring is the government model spring. The barrel and slide (& plug) are longer and the only differences. I was sceptical when I bought it - having owned a real loser 22 Lightening AMT made but my Longslide is nearly as dependable as my Colts and has even fewer malfunctions shooting the hot Double Tap loads ([email protected]). I might also point out those loads are more fun to shoot in the Longslide. Parts are interchangeable and it is easy to work on. Here's mine -










I say - go for it. You can see mine is "personalized".

:smt1099


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

And of course my luck when I went back today it was already sold. Oh well I managed to walk out with a beretta 92fs for $280. I couldn't pass it up for that much less than I was planning on spending.


----------

